# Updates on Bowtie Brigade & Mopar Muscle



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just wanted to update everyone on both the Bowtie Brigade and Mopar Muscle releases from RC2.

The Bowtie Brigade Thunderjets R1 slot cars should begin shipping out to distributors next week. www.motorcitytoyz.com should have these cars in-stock by the 30th of November. Anyone that pre-ordered them from me will see them by the first week of December. I still have both inner cases and master cases available. Once they arrive - my prices will be going up as RC2 has soldout of this product....

As for the Mopar Muscle Xtarctions R1 - I have been told by RC2 that these cars have been delayed until the end of January 2005. When you see the image of the cars that I have, you be happy that you waited. Just AWESOME! 
I am sorry for the wait but I am at work and my website software is on my laptop at home. No way of uploading from here. 

If anyone wants to see an image of the Mopar Muscle R1 cars, I will be posting it on my website later tonight - by 11pm EST. 

Or, If you want, email me at [email protected] and I can forward directly to you. Either way.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Enjoy life - live it!

Jeff Clemence
Motor City Toyz
www.motorcitytoyz.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for the update MCT. January for the MOPARS, so much for Christmas.  rr


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Mopar Muscle R1 Image*

Here is a link to the image of the Mopar Muscle R1 Xtractions


http://www.motorcitytoyz.com/images/Img120.jpg

Thanks


Jeff Clemence
Motor City Toyz


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

they are sweet looking mopars!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Wow!!!*

 

Every release is better than the last.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Let's bring the pic here...*

Let's bring the pic here...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Now that's said I hope RC2 will insist on higher quality for the chassis...
I might go for bodies only from one of the vendors...
Scott


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

JL did a nice job with the Daytona Chargers. I don't car for the blower. I'd like to see a Cuda with that blower on it though. You can tell it's not a copy of the Aurora A/FX Daytona. The Challenger looks good also. I'm gald our hobby store will be getting these.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

First impressions: 

The red '69 Charger R/T and the 69 red Charger Daytona are totally awesome and everything I was hoping for. Give me 20 more colors of each of those and I'm a very happy camper.

The blowers on the purple chrome Charger Daytona and lime Charger R/T just make me want to hurl. Why on earth would JL defile those wonderful Chargers with those hideous blowers? I tolerated them on the F&F cars because they were true to the model of the car in the movie. But enough was enough. Two releases with blowers was way too many. There's no good reason to perpetuate the disfigurement of the single most recognizable Mopar muscle car in history with that heinous chrome wart stuck on the hood. Big, big mistake JL. What were they thinking????

The rest of the cars are okay even though the Cuda looks a bit jacked up.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Charger and the Daytona without the blowers are the only ones I need of those.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> First impressions:
> 
> The red '69 Charger R/T and the 69 red Charger Daytona are totally awesome and everything I was hoping for. Give me 20 more colors of each of those and I'm a very happy camper.
> 
> ...


I may be in the minority, but I actually like those blowers.......and I think JL has done good one this series. I am a bowtie man.......but I *may* snag one of each Daytona and one of each Charger.......nothing else in this set really appeals to me......so I'll pass on these.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

This release is pretty much what I expected--except for the Daytonas. 

I agree with AfxToo so I don't have much to add. I'm just glad they didn't do both Daytonas with the blower. I wish they would've (could've) waited on it completely and left the first release stock-like. I really like the candy cars, so I'll be purchasing it anyway. One saving grace for me is that I know of one real Daytona (or Superbird) that was set up like that. It was owned by a street racer in Detroit or New York--can't remember which. It was featured in a few car mags back in the day. I'll try and find some pics.

Cheers..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Will sure need to pick up a few of those Non-Blower versions for sure. Still recycling a few of those early molds I see.  rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Still recycling a few of those early molds I see.  rr


*sigh*....that's the main complaint I have against this Mopar release...recycled molds. I mean, I did expect it to happen....but I figured at least they'd try to add a few more new models to the mix......oh well.....it's not like I really planned on getting these anyways........XT's are ok....but not really my cup of tea. I'd much rather run JLTO's or vintage AFX. Still, as I mentioned I will end up with one of each of the Daytonas and Chargers.....pretty snazzy me thinks


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey, I still give JL a heck of a lot of credit for staying in the game. I know they are trying to appeal to more than just us crusty old slotheads who strive for authenticity with certain types of cars. The fact that Daytonas were purpose built roundy round superspeedway race cars (other than the token number of street versions) is probably lost on the generation of modelers and collectors who never saw these things actually running on a track. I'm sure plenty of folks will like the blowers just like they'd like to see wheelie bars and parachutes on an F1 race car. They are just toys. 

My take on the blown cars is that they are trying to impress us with their ability to deliver multiple versions of the same body using a modular molding process. Okay, I'm impressed. Enough already. Now put those Charger and Daytona hood molds with the square holes in them away, ... far far away. 

I don't have a big issue with the recycled members of this release. It is a themed release and they are stepping up to the plate with a full complement of 12 cars PLUS white thunders. That's pretty darn good considering the time frame involved. I do think the unblemished Charger R/T and Daytonas are absolute home runs, and the Cudas look really nice. Overall they are batting for a high average with this release, despite a couple of whiffs. 

I really hope that Slot Car Johnny does some HEMI orange versions of the normal Charger R/T and the Daytona. The more the better.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> I really hope that Slot Car Johnny does some HEMI orange versions of the normal Charger R/T and the Daytona. The more the better.


I wouldn't mind seeing a SCJ version of those two either. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks For the updates Jeff , 
I just pre order a case with you. 
Mike Pizzuti


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I think they are all awesome except for the Viper...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

This series is a good looking series and I have to agree with AFXToo on JL's commitment. It's sad but there isn't many companies producing new slot cars anymore. I got a chance to talk to Tom Lowe at the Fest and he said as long as he was there he was going to keep pushing for the slot cars. He also said he has a couple of years left on his contract with RC2. I know everyone posting on this thread and the ones lurking have ideas and cars they would like to see come to realization. I have many I'd like to see.


----------

